# How do you make fresh whipped cream?



## SizzlininIN (Nov 22, 2004)

How the heck you make this.........I had 2 disasters this morning and finally said to heck with it......I was at the point that if the grocery store was within a block I'd of run down there in my pj's and bought some cool whip   Lucky for everyone I had to hurry and get ready for work also so no time for a fashion show


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 22, 2004)

If I'm really lazy, I put the cream along with some confectioner's sugar into my Kisag creamer.  Charge it up with an NO2 cartridge and instant whipped cream.  

Otherwise, I refrigerate a tall mixing bowl and the beaters until they are icy cold.  Into the bowl, I pour 1 cup of cream and approximately 1/4 cup of confectioner's sugar.  Whip on highest speed until it forms the stiffness I'm looking for.  If I'm going to use it to dress individual desserts with a dolop of whipped cream, I stop when the peaks are soft.  If I'm going to pipe it out of a bag to decorate a pie, I go until the peaks are just stiff.  If I'm going to use it to frost, I go a bit longer until the beater leaves stiff trails and holes in the whipped cream.  Never go beyond this point, otherwise you'll make butter.  

Always remember, the colder you can keep the cream, the better it will whip up.  If the kitchen is warm, you can utilize and ice bath.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 22, 2004)

This is an alternate recipe that produces a stable whipped cream suitable for cake icing.  Just follow PsiGuy's recipe and add the gelatin while the whipped cream is beating away.

.
Stabilized Whipped Cream Icing


2 teaspoons Knox Gelatine
4 teaspoons cold water
1 cup heavy whipping cream
1/4 cup confectioners' sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

Mix Knox Gelatine and cold water and set aside.

Whip the cream, and add confectioner's sugar. Add gelatine mixture and vanilla extract.

Continue whipping until the gelatine is incorporated.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 22, 2004)

Sometimes the 'ultra-pasteurized' heavy cream just won't whip.  I've also had minor disasters when the weather is very humid and rainy.  (One catering bash comes to mind - we wasted about 8 quarts of cream trying to get it to stabilize and finally went out and bought the stuff in the cans)

There's a product called 'Whip-It' you can sometimes find in the baking section of the grocery store that does a great job of stabilizing and holding the cream.  Comes in a little blue envelope, made by ? 'Oester'?


----------



## Audeo (Nov 22, 2004)

Agree, agree, agree!

Knox gelatin can help in a pinch, and marmalady, I've used the Whip-It myself.  I think its german-made...Oetker?  Anyway, a local german deli and grocery keeps the stuff on the shelves.  Mostly dextrose as I recall.

I can certainly sympathize with marmalady's disaster descriptions.  Had them myself...which is why I keep Knox on hand!

And cold, very clean bowls and utensils are absolute requirements.


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 22, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> If I'm really lazy, I put the cream along with some confectioner's sugar into my Kisag creamer.  Charge it up with an NO2 cartridge and instant whipped cream.
> 
> Otherwise, I refrigerate a tall mixing bowl and the beaters until they are icy cold.  Into the bowl, I pour 1 cup of cream and approximately 1/4 cup of confectioner's sugar.  Whip on highest speed until it forms the stiffness I'm looking for.  If I'm going to use it to dress individual desserts with a dolop of whipped cream, I stop when the peaks are soft.  If I'm going to pipe it out of a bag to decorate a pie, I go until the peaks are just stiff.  If I'm going to use it to frost, I go a bit longer until the beater leaves stiff trails and holes in the whipped cream.  Never go beyond this point, otherwise you'll make butter.
> 
> Always remember, the colder you can keep the cream, the better it will whip up.  If the kitchen is warm, you can utilize and ice bath.



This is the perfect time to use the hot/cold water bath attachment on your 5 qt Kitchenaid mixer.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 22, 2004)

Half and Half can't be used to make it?


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2004)

Nope. I think that half and half is too low in milk fat. Doesn't work. (OK I admit it...I tried once...horrible mess. Save yourself!)


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 22, 2004)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> This is the perfect time to use the hot/cold water bath attachment on your 5 qt Kitchenaid mixer.



Don't have one.  All I do is I slip a bowl of ice and water under the KA bowl.  Works just as well.


----------



## merstarr (Nov 29, 2004)

Make sure you're using HEAVY cream or HEAVY whipping cream. Some stores sell light whipping cream - do not use that - it won't work!


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 3, 2004)

When I was young, it was my job to whip cream for pumpkin pies, etc.
Back then, my mother had a rotary beater (remember them, anyone?) and I would take heavy cream, some sugar and a little vanille and stand there and work my little arms off. Turned out great every time, but give me a good old electric appliance anytime.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 3, 2004)

We always gave the new guys in the kitchen the job of whipping about 5 quarts of cream - by hand - with a whisk!


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2004)

OW


----------



## marmalady (Dec 3, 2004)

:twisted: 

Yep - and sent the guys down the street for the special pasta fork - and 4 gallons of 'pasta water', too!


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2004)

LMAO!!! You have a wonderful mean streak!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 3, 2004)

That's a trial by fire if I've ever heard of one!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 3, 2004)

Kitchen 'hazing' has a long and somewhat unsavory reputation!  Fortunately all the places I've worked at have been relatively harmless.  For truly hair raising experiences, read Anthony Bourdain's 'Kitchen Confidential'!


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 3, 2004)

I used to put red liquid paste color all over my hand and enough on a razor cutter so it drips and yell, "AHHHH!  I CUT MYSELF!!!"  Some people actually get sick.   :twisted:


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 3, 2004)

And I would have fallen for it like a brick!!!!!  

How devilish of you, Psiguy!


----------



## Lifter (Dec 5, 2004)

Had a "buddy" that started on the "road crew" for the City of (whatever)...

On his first day, the foreman told him to go to City Stores and get the "left handedmonkey nuts" (whatever)...

Recognizing this as a ruse, Donnie went to Riverdale Pool Hall and shot pool for the day...appearing the next morning on the job site, he told the foreman "they didn't have any"...

Further into his "illustrious career" with the City, he was employed as a clerking type in Light Water and Sewage billing...

Being as he was newly married, he and "Frankie" did not live in the finest of neighbourhoods, and were prone to "disagreements" with the uptight next door neighbours...in fact, if you recall my post in "Beveredges", this was the guy who got married and was up for the "housewarming" with the single toilet (but not the one with the classic comment)...

Anyways, Don and the next door were in a constant state of feud...

One night, Donnie had a party with a bunch of his "military" friends, after an exercise on NBCW warfare means...at about 0300, some people (Not including me!) splelt out the classic "F...Y.." message on the absent neighbour's lawn, in hi test fertilizer, with predictable results...in terms of "burning in"...

The the neighbour "watered away like "heck";", with the predictable result that the remainder of th lawn "paled", and the "fertilised words" grew up, lush, thick, dark and heavy...

When the City decided to "average" the power bills, water tares etc., Donnie intercepted his "neighbour's" bill and reduced it from $95 a month to $25 a month...

Sensing a "bargain", the "neighbour" bit down hard, and agreed...

18 months later, in January, Donnie sent him a notice on how much in "arrears" he was, advising if it was not paid off in 45 days, his light, water and sewage systems would be turned "off"...

The neighbour sold off the property rather promptly (he'd blown the stack on a Florida trip, which I'm sure was part of the measure!)....

Don't "mess" with those military sorts in Civic government...they can wreck your day...


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Dec 6, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> :twisted:
> 
> Yep - and sent the guys down the street for the special pasta fork - and 4 gallons of 'pasta water', too!



A friend of mine [military] told me about sending a young leuitenant [sp?] out to the flight line for a case of fallopian tubes...


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2004)

And wouldn't they have been thrilled when he walked in with a horde of cute lady pilots...


----------

